# Well, here we go!



## Tucsonred

My son arrived in Afghan Wednesday. He will be there for 12 mos (I hope that's all) He left Colorado Springs at 0400 Monday, they flew to Chicago, then to Maine, Iceland, Romania and Germany..then some other country I've never heard of to spend the "night". They arrived Wed morning in Afghan. 
Thanks to all of or service men and women, past, present and future! You are greatly appreciated by many!


----------



## Trls

I'm right there with ya, my son is 101st 2/327 He's been there 4 weeks. Your son is A.F. right?


----------



## jonsan4b1

*Keep us up to date and *hugs**

*Hugs* hang in there.. feel free to chat with me if you get stressed over this. I know I was a basket case till I found a WONDERFUL support group. It helped me to talk/cry/vent to someone who has also 'been there done that'. People who don't have a child 'over there' don't understand completely.
Also, personal email his address when you get it, if you think he'd like a care package from the states... : )


----------



## Sandollr's sis

My thoughts are with you and my prayers with your son for a safe return. May God Bless all our service men and women!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Tucson my prayers are with you both.
May our Lord protect him and bring him home safe


----------



## Reel Time

Sandollr's sis said:


> My thoughts are with you and my prayers with your son for a safe return. May God Bless all our service men and women!


*X2*


FISHNNUTT said:


> Tucson my prayers are with you both.
> May our Lord protect him and bring him home safe


*X2
Prayers sent*


----------



## toro

*Another Hero*

Tell your son thanks, and to stay in touch with you as much as possible.
It makes a difference for both of you. My son has been here for 2 weeks after his deployment to Iraq, and he's leaving tomorrow and soon to start Ranger School back at Ft. Benning. He will be joining your son in a few months. Prayers to all your family and your soldier.


----------



## Tucsonred

He's in the Army, engineer 63rd. He was at Benning but this past Dec went to Carson in Colorado Springs. He was in Iraq for 15 mos. Got back 07/2009. I really appreciate the support here..ya'll helped me thur Iraq. I was "concerned" but Afghan is just different...I am worried! I wish he had the same Capt. He said today they just don't have any leadership..he has no clue what the heck they are doing! Now, that didn't make me feel any better!! 
Thank you...sincerely!! 
Linda


----------



## Trls

Tucsonred said:


> He's in the Army, engineer 63rd. He was at Benning but this past Dec went to Carson in Colorado Springs. He was in Iraq for 15 mos. Got back 07/2009. I really appreciate the support here..ya'll helped me thur Iraq. I was "concerned" but Afghan is just different...I am worried! I wish he had the same Capt. He said today they just don't have any leadership..he has no clue what the heck they are doing! Now, that didn't make me feel any better!!
> Thank you...sincerely!!
> Linda


 Sorry if I researched a little I would have known that, my son is at COP Garcia and I am concerned for them as well, the reports from Afghan are a little daunting. My son has a lot to learn and I hope he learns it quickly.


----------



## Tucsonred

Yesterday was my son't birthday...he said he ate Army food  At least he didn't have to eat MRE's on his B/Day!!


----------



## Tucsonred

After a month of just sitting around doing nothing...that's the Army for ya..had to hurry up and send them there early for sitting LOL He had 2 missions ... success! Finally got to talk to his family tues after a week of communications blackouts. this is all I know..it's all he's tellin  Thanks for the prayers!! 

God Bless our Troops!


----------



## wtl

*To the parents families and friends from a vet*

I just sat and read all these messages today. I was remembering where I was in 08. I spent 2008 FOB Ghazni Afghanistan. I was attached to 2nd 502 101st. I smile when I think about these men. I am PROUD to say I stand beside them! And when I recieve the call to lace my boots up I will do it again with Pride! I have lost alot of friends in OIF and OEF. This coming Memorial Day I will not shed any tears for my friends but I will smile real big and remember the men that stood up when asked.:flag:


----------



## Tucsonred

wtl, thank you!! And it's people like yourself that us mom's appreciate, not only for your service, but for watching our "kids" backs!! Have a wonderful weekend!! 
Linda


----------



## FishinCowboy

Prayers Sent,
Thank him for being a part of the reason I am FREE!!!!


----------

